# Nerve damage, experiences? Martial arts guys get in here too.



## Floppystrings (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, it's been about a year now, and three toes on my right foot are still numb. Thankfully I don't have pain, or prickly feelings.

I noticed after about 7 months I was getting feeling back, so I started jogging 7 miles daily, and after two weeks my toes were completely numb again.

This is the weirdest injury to have seriously... It is really annoying not being able to run because it is my primary way of working out. I getting to the point of saying screw it and just getting back into jogging, I put on weight and it really sucks.

The way it happened, was I was cracking my toes, like you would crack your knuckles and put too much weight on my big toe. It felt strange, and the next day when I woke up my toes were numb, and have been ever since. It is always the freak injury stuff that gets me I swear...

For those that don't know, I train boxing, kickboxing, MMA, BJJ, Judo etc. And I have taken a long break because of this. I am out of shape and it sucks not being able to do anything. I have had injuries before, tennis elbow many times, torn meniscus, back issues, temporary nerve damage in my wrists/hands. But this is the most annoying shit I have to deal with since hurting my knee.

I am at the point where I am considering just pretending it is injured, I really want to compete in some kickboxing or MMA this coming year and it will take me three months at this point before I can make a healthy 145. People are always injured being fighters, but this is one of those things that really frustrates me.



On the up side, all of my other injuries have healed, like the lingering tennis elbow that I kept re-injuring. The numb toes don't really effect my abilities, but I could easily break a toe and not even know it. I'm not worried at all, but getting into sparring and preparing you always want to be confident. I do lots of leg kicks, and sometimes catch the instep on someones knee or hip, just don't a fight stopped because my toe is hanging off.

At least I got my jams. :/


----------



## Datura (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll never crack my toe again, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 18, 2013)

What did the doctor say? Sounds like nerve damage of some kind, but I don't think it's the sort of thing that will heal on its own after 5 months of numbness.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 18, 2013)

Leveebreaks said:


> What did the doctor say? Sounds like nerve damage of some kind, but I don't think it's the sort of thing that will heal on its own after 5 months of numbness.



I didn't actually go to the doctor, if I did for ever injury that I have had it would be ridiculous. I am pretty sure I tore the nerve, basically from stretching my toe so far inward to crack it. It's like a hyper extended type nerve injury. From what I have gathered it can take a year or more for the nerve endings to reconnect, it isn't like a partially torn tendon or something. Overall I am not really too worried about this, it was really frustrating though that I started getting feeling back after so long, and then it well full potato again. Doing as many miles as I did every day definitely agitated it, I image the nerves were close to connecting, but were like, nope not gonna happen with all of this foot work going on.

If I go back to training I will probably just tape my toes together and hope for the best. It is really hard not to be active for so long just so something heals. I was in fantastic shape when it happened, and it really killed my momentum, I wasn't totally sure what happened at first, I thought it may have been a blood clot, or something that could have gotten way worse.


----------

